# Ultimate Playlist!!!!



## kmoo (Sep 10, 2009)

i have got my SUPER high on right now and i need to make a cd. can a bunch of you tell me your absolute favourite song to chill to when yer nice and bendy and i will download and burn.

mwa

My addition has to be space oddity.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 10, 2009)

*Smoke on the water - Deep Purple*


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 10, 2009)

That is really a difficult question for me. There are so many different songs I could at any given time say would be my favorite to chill to when in a state of herbal relaxation. 
&#12288;
If no one minds I will offer more than one suggestion.
&#12288;
"Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys" &#8211; Traffic

"Kashmir" &#8211; Led Zeppelin

"Day After Day," "Come and Get It" &#8211; Badfinger

"Whiter Shade of Pale" &#8211; Procol Harum

"FM," "Deacon Blues." Hey Nineteen," Do It Again," "My Old School" &#8211; Steely Dan

"Valerie," "While You See a Chance" &#8211; Steve Winwood

"Damn Good" &#8211; "Diamond" David Lee Roth
&#12288;
Those would be a few I could at any given time say might by my favorite since the question was about a favorite song to chill to and not favorite song to get into or that pumps you up or that really rocks. I would have totally different songs listed if that had been the case.


----------



## kmoo (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks guys, i've popped down smoke on the water and whiter shade of pale - 20 other people have viewed and not shared their song lol come on happy weed family!!! it's no ultimate playlist if everyone lames out on me, haha


----------



## DAVID999 (Sep 10, 2009)

nas one love
jedi mind tricks
army of the pharohs
murs
wutang clan
slaughterhouse
big pun
atmoshpere


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 10, 2009)

I could add a few more laid back songs to chill to .. the first few all by Emerson, Lake & Palmer
&#12288;
"From the Beginning"
&#12288;
"Lucky Man"
&#12288;
"Still You Turn Me On"



Cream&#8217;s "White Room" might be another.
&#12288;

"Cause We Ended as Lovers" by Jeff Beck would work well too.
&#12288;

Possibly Jimmy Buffet&#8217;s "Margaritaville" too.


"For Yasgur&#8217;s Farm" by Mountain might work too if laid back chillin&#8217; stuff is what is being looked for. It's pretty much that.


"Lines on My Face" by Peter Frampton might be another possible option.
&#12288;
&#12288;
"Too Rolling Stoned" is a bit more hard but not more so than "Smoke on the Water" so maybe a little Robin Trower might fit in. He was great.
&#12288;
&#12288;
"Oye Como Va" by Santana works for me. 
&#12288;
&#12288;
A couple from Supertramp that could work would be"
&#12288;
"Goodbye Stranger"
&#12288;
"The Logical Song"
&#12288;
"Bloody Well Right" could possibly work too. It does for me anyway.
&#12288;
&#12288;
Can any songs be more laid back and relaxing than some Van Morrison songs?
&#12288;
"Moondance"
&#12288;
"Brown Eyed Girl"

&#12288;
Maybe you might find one more to add from the above. At least I hope so.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Sep 10, 2009)

Bob Segar - Fire Lake
Lil Wayne - I Feel Like Dying
Anything by Stevie Ray Vaugn, Muddy Waters, or B.B. King


----------



## kmoo (Sep 10, 2009)

nice nice, keep em coming lol


----------



## kmoo (Sep 11, 2009)

i have to say that pretending your two hands are soulful ducks singing to each other while listening to pink floyd is kinda fun lol i think it's going on the list, not the duck bit but the song....the ducks are optional


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 11, 2009)

kmoo said:


> i have to say that pretending your two hands are soulful ducks singing to each other while listening to pink floyd is kinda fun lol


 
I say  whatever floats your boat.


"Dreams" by The Allman Brothers Band is laid back. 

I MUCH prefer the Molly Hatchett version; "Dreams Ill Never See" but it is anything but laid back and chillin listening . Its kick-ass rock hard rock.
&#12288;
If you like The Allman Brothers Band another could be "Soulshine." And another Allman Brothers Band song that is laid back is _"_In Memory of Elizabeth Reed," plus it has the keen story behind it of how Dickey Betts used to hang around in a cemetery and write songs and named the song after the name he saw on a headstone. 
&#12288;
B.B. Kings "How Blue Can You Get" would fit if you like blues as would "The Thrill Is Gone" also "Nobody Love Me But My Mother" could do too. 
&#12288;
"Feel Like Makin Love" by Bad Company is laid back.
&#12288;
"Long Haired Country Boy" by The Charlie Daniels Band is laid back chillin stuff.

_"_People say I'm no-good,
And crazy as a loon.
I get stoned in the morning, 
I get drunk in the afternoon.
Kinda like my old blue tick hound, 
I like to lay around in the shade,
An', I ain't got no money,
But I damn sure got it made.


'Cos I ain't askin' nobody for nothin',
If I can't get it on my own.
If you don't like the way I'm livin',
You just leave this long-haired country boy alone."
&#12288;
Cyndi Laupers "All Through the Night" would qualify as being laid back.
&#12288;
"Black Water" by The Doobie Brothers could be one to consider.
&#12288;
"Sea of Love" by The Honeydrippers may be called laid back and chillin though some might just call it kinda gay.
&#12288;
Huey Lewis & the News "If This Is It" might find a place too, maybe.
&#12288;
"That Girl Could Sing," Boulevard," "Tender Is The Night, "The Pretender" and "The Load-Out," among a number of other Jackson Browne songs would work .. though I may have mentioned one or two of the previously.
&#12288;
"Steeled Blues" by Jeff Beck is laid back stuff as is his "Thelonius" and "The Pump" is laid back too.
&#12288;
Led Zeppelins "I Cant Quit You Baby" pretty much chills. "When the Levee Breaks" isnt exactly hard charging. "Stairway to Heaven" is pretty laid back, very much so at certain points.
&#12288;
Lynyrd Skynyrds "Simple Man" is about as laid back as you will find from Skynyrd so if you like Skynyrd it might be a good option.
&#12288;
If you are an Ozzy fan "Mama, Im Coming Home" is pretty much his most laid back song. Maybe not laid back enough for you but if you want Ozzy in there somewhere that might be the one. 
&#12288;
One that might be to rockish for you but I find relaxing is "Im the Only One" by Melissa Etheridge.
&#12288;
"Every Breath You Take" by The Police is pretty laid back.
&#12288;
The Pretenders "Thin Line Between Love and Hate" is laid back, other maybe than the tale it tells .. but the sound is laid back.
&#12288;
Robert Plants "Ship of Fools" is not exactly Black Sabbath-like. 
&#12288;
Another Robin Trower song that might work would be "Bridge of Sighs."
&#12288;
Tumbling Dice" by The Rolling Stones is fairly laid back.
&#12288;
Another Santana song that would likely work would be "Black Magic Woman."
&#12288;
"Hold Me Now" by The Thompson Twins is laid back. 
&#12288;
Todd Rundgren had a few laid back songs. One of them "Hello Its Me" could work.

A little bit of trivia is for years Liv Tyler thought Todd Rundgren was her father. Her mother was a Playboy Playmate and for years all she knew was her father was a rock star and her mom would see Todd Rundgren now and then so the guessed he was her old man and then one day Steven Tyler stopped by for a vist and brought his daughter with him and when Liv saw her she could tell that they were almost twins and began to connect the dots and then her mom finally spilled the beans.
&#12288;
"Everybody Wants to Rule the World" by Tears For Fears is very laid back and relaxing.
&#12288;
Crosby, Stills, Nash & Youngs "Suite: Judy Blue Eyes" and "Wooden Ships" are pretty chillin tunes.
&#12288;
Warren Zevons "Poor, Poor Pitiful Me" is at least somewhat laid back but maybe not enough for your taste.
&#12288;
If you can find one or two more from those then you might by now have a good start to your mix.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice songs Brick Top I had the old Traffic albums out yesterday myself


----------



## doniawon (Sep 11, 2009)

devin the dude.. doobie ashtray..
ganja farmer, legalize it


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 11, 2009)

How bout some new Black Crowes? Their new album(s) is killer, plus they are like the last great American rock band performing these days


----------



## kmoo (Sep 11, 2009)

keep em comin!!! lol

cheech - nah i know who they are but i can't say i've ever come across much. any songs in particular for a new listener?

oh and it was wish you were here last night, over and over lol


----------



## shroomer33 (Sep 13, 2009)

Pink Floyd
Echoes


----------



## stonurse (Sep 13, 2009)

pink floyd - comfortably numb


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (Sep 13, 2009)

the weed song - bone thugs n harmony
roll it up, light it up, smoke it up- cypress hill
any bob marley songs


----------



## kmoo (Sep 14, 2009)

good floyd picks lads!! good good good, and marley! of course! three little birds is one of my favourites!


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah Pink Floyd Meddle and Atom Heart Mother are two of my favorites..


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 14, 2009)

If it doesn&#8217;t bother you that Lola has a schlong, the song "Lola" by The Kinks is laid back and has a cool sound to it.


----------



## kmoo (Sep 15, 2009)

nice one cheech! good shit

nah brickie if ray davies didn't mind her cock then who am i to complain.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 15, 2009)

All the old Stones records arekiller.. I like the Band, Van Morrison has some real good stoner music, Astral Weeks is phenominal... Traffic, Faces, Jethro Tull, Byrds, all Neil Young... Dead of course, Allmans Bros. Crosby, Zeppelin, John Mayall, Love, Dr. John, Black Crowes, ... some newer groups I like, Radiohead, Cardinals, White Stripes, Elliot Smith,....


----------



## Cr8z13 (Sep 15, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Time


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 15, 2009)

Cr8z13 said:


> Pink Floyd - Time


 

Great tune  an all time classic. 
&#12288;
It can somewhat take on a slightly ominous tone of sorts to some as they age. 

Just the part about time passing so quickly, regardless of how it may have been spent, becomes incredibly obvious as one ages and something one does not really need to be reminded of  even if the reminder comes from a really fantastic song.


----------



## kmoo (Sep 16, 2009)

Cheech Wizard said:


> All the old Stones records arekiller.. I like the Band, Van Morrison has some real good stoner music, Astral Weeks is phenominal... Traffic, Faces, Jethro Tull, Byrds, all Neil Young... Dead of course, Allmans Bros. Crosby, Zeppelin, John Mayall, Love, Dr. John, Black Crowes, ... some newer groups I like, Radiohead, Cardinals, White Stripes, Elliot Smith,....


haha i remember the first time i listened to OK computer. i was like 18 and got bent with a few mates and we all sat in a dark room and listened to the whole thing, none of us said a word, it was pretty intense lol elliott smith is amazing, but pretty dark tone to most of his stuff. 

mildly off topic, is it even possible to stab yourself in the heart...twice? lol weird


----------



## kmoo (Sep 16, 2009)

Cr8z13 said:


> Pink Floyd - Time


love it! thank you


----------



## kmoo (Sep 16, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> Great tune  an all time classic.
> &#12288;
> It can somewhat take on a slightly ominous tone of sorts to some as they age.
> 
> Just the part about time passing so quickly, regardless of how it may have been spent, becomes incredibly obvious as one ages and something one does not really need to be reminded of  even if the reminder comes from a really fantastic song.


you should make a bucket list brickie! 

i'm female, we apparently peak by 25 lol it's on the downward spiral and i couldn't be happier


----------



## smokobot (Sep 16, 2009)

kmk - puff n tuff


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is my contribution. 

My father was a hippie/surfer back in the 60's/70's and he introduced me to this band before they went mainstream. 

Absolutely some of the best music to listen to when your baked.

Grand Funk Railroad - Paranoid. ( this song was released 8 months prior to Black Sabbath's song War Pigs which also featured air sirens in the beginning of the song.)

Grand Funk Railroad - winter of my soul
Grand Funk Railroad - inside looking out

Those have to be the best 3 i've heard.

Did anyone mention The Eagles yet? If not 

The Eagles - Hotel California
The Eagles - Tequila Sunrise
The Eagles - Witchy Woman (see how HIGH SHE FLYS! AHHH AHHH AHH) 

Nobody mentioned The Grateful Dead?!?! 

The Grateful Dead - Touch of Grey 

All are required listens.(j/k)

Each and every song by Led Zeppelin(I,II,III,IV) <~ if you got some time listen to the albums in sequence from I to IV and you will be blown away by the greatest Band to every walk the face of the Earth. (sorry about my enthusiasm, I'm a big Zep fan.) 

Jefferson Airplane - White Rabbit
Jethro Tull - Aqua Lung
Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze
Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe
Jimi Hendrix - The wind cries Mary

I got alot more but im only 1/3 of the way through my playlist.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 16, 2009)

How bout Lou Reed? I put on Transformer last night... good album... Basement Tapes is one of my fav's... I love Bob dylan


----------



## Zeplike (Sep 16, 2009)

tomarrows another day - collie buddz


----------



## smokobot (Sep 16, 2009)

the impression that i get - the mighty mighty bosstones


----------



## kmoo (Sep 17, 2009)

again some cool shit in there, and stuff i havent heard yet......nice!!!

the impression that i get!!!! i used to LOVE that song! i dunno if it'll make the chill mix but i'm downloading it on my phone RIGHT NOW lol it'll be added to my list of songs i sing and rock out to in the car on the way home (i amuse truck drivers to no end lol)


----------



## doniawon (Sep 17, 2009)

how about some blind melon


----------



## smokobot (Sep 17, 2009)

kmoo said:


> again some cool shit in there, and stuff i havent heard yet......nice!!!
> 
> the impression that i get!!!! i used to LOVE that song! i dunno if it'll make the chill mix but i'm downloading it on my phone RIGHT NOW lol it'll be added to my list of songs i sing and rock out to in the car on the way home (i amuse truck drivers to no end lol)


yeah i used to like it too, and heard it on a re-run of friends the other day so i thought id post it up, thnx for rep


----------



## kmoo (Sep 17, 2009)

doniawon said:


> how about some blind melon


 ooh no rain by blind melon!!! that's one of the first songs i ever learnt to play tab on lol and that chubby little bumble bee girl in the video, i so wanted to pinch her chubby cheeks!


----------



## kmoo (Sep 17, 2009)

smokobot said:


> yeah i used to like it too, and heard it on a re-run of friends the other day so i thought id post it up, thnx for rep


 
welcome


----------



## Zeplike (Sep 17, 2009)

dub trio


----------



## kmoo (Sep 17, 2009)

Zeplike said:


> dub trio


huh?... lol


----------



## Zeplike (Sep 17, 2009)

kmoo said:


> huh?... lol


a band called Dub Trio. they mix metal and dub its kickass!


----------



## kmoo (Sep 17, 2009)

ohh i thought you meant dub as in dublin lol terrifying!


----------



## akgrown (Sep 17, 2009)

bon jovi wanted dead or alive

one of my favs


----------



## smokobot (Sep 18, 2009)

get it all right - initial d


----------



## Dr. Tokenstein (Sep 20, 2009)

White Bird by It's a Beautiful Day

Glossoli and
Gobbledigook by Sigur Ros

Rainmaker by Strunz & Farah
(Anything from their "Primal Magic" album)

and if you're blitzed enough give a listen to 

Shpongle Falls by Shpongle ... from the ablum "Are you Shpongled?"

Happy Shpongling!


----------



## Chromulan (Sep 20, 2009)

I like a bit of everything: Snoop, Dre, MF Doom, Between the buried and me, The Faceless, The Doors, The Mars Volta, Canvas Solaris

basically good metal, good oldies, and good rappers(lyrically)


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 20, 2009)

when the herb come around-Collie Budz mann


----------



## cityofechoes (Sep 25, 2009)

Depending on the mood..... Pelican, Russian Circles, Godspeed you black emperor, Pink Floyd , Hendrix, Wu Tang Clan, Heiroglyphics (spelling?), Sage Francis, Giant, Rosetta, Between the Buried and me, GZA.... the list goes on I'm sure some of these bands a lot of people havent hear but if you like progressive music with a heavy side to it you will most likel dig it. And of course alot are familiar with floyd, hendrix, and the hip hop


----------

